# Nueva tecnologia "ORBO" con la que "crear energia" ¿?¿?



## Jartos (Dic 24, 2009)

Hoy, día 23/12/09 me ha llegado un mensaje que anunciaba que se habia conseguido crear un aparato que generaba mas energía que la que consumía.
El mensaje decia:
La empresa dublinesa Steorn inició el pasado 15 de diciembre en Dublín una serie de demostraciones públicas de su controvertida tecnología Orbo, que se prolongarán durante las próximas seis semanas.
La tecnología Orbo, que ha estado en fase de desarrollo durante los últimos seis años, genera una energía libre, limpia y constante en el momento de su uso. Se puede utilizar para propulsar cualquier elemento, desde un teléfono o un frigorífico hasta un vehículo. Resulta controvertida porque es una tecnología cuyo rendimiento supera la unidad, esto es, produce más energía de la que consume sin degradación de las partes que la forman, lo cual contradice la ley de la conservación de la energía, que establece que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye. Por lo tanto, las consecuencias de cara a la producción energética para el conjunto de la sociedad pueden ser enormes.
Las demostraciones públicas, que incluyen la realización de pruebas en vivo, se están llevando a cabo en el Waterways Visitor Centre de Dublín y terminan el día 31 de enero de 2010 (se interrumpirán las pruebas entre el 24 de diciembre y el 4 de enero, ambos inclusive). Las demostraciones se retransmitirán en tiempo real a través de www.steorn.com/orbo.
“Se trata de un momento fundamental para la compañía,” indica Sean McCarthy, director general de Steorn, “y potencialmente también puede serlo para todos nosotros como especie. Estamos ante una oportunidad de cambiarlo todo. Al finalizar este periodo de demostración, los desarrolladores que estén interesados podrán tener acceso a nuestra tecnología e iniciar el proceso de desarrollo de productos propulsados por la tecnología Orbo. Esta fase de demostración es sin duda el inicio de la revolución Orbo.”
El 1 de febrero de 2010, Steorn pondrá la tecnología Orbo a disposición de los desarrolladores que estén interesados en ella bajo licencia a través del programa de desarrollo SKDB (Steorn Knowledge Development Base). Las licencias de desarrollo comercial estarán disponibles a partir del segundo trimestre de 2010 y permitirán que los desarrolladores de productos puedan comenzar a suministrar al público productos propulsados con la tecnología Orbo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nae_I_Mus&feature=player_embedded http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JikYfmEdF8&feature=player_embedded
--------------------------------------


¿opiniones? ¿acabaremos con la crisis energetica?


----------



## fernandob (Dic 24, 2009)

ojala que no funcione, pero veremos.

eso de que "va a cambiarlo todo" es muy ingenuo.

ya una vez lo mencione.
¿¿ energia libre ????
ya lo analice, existe.
pero limpia ??
nunca es un error de concepto.

estamso en noche buena, otro dia les explico, pero piensenlo

la unica energia limpia es la de el sol, los rayos de el sol que llegan a la tierra y caen donde tienen que caer.
y luego los procesos que eso conlleva , como ser evaporacion , lluvias (eso es energia usada en elevar agua la cual luego cae) .
si la usa la naturaleza ES LIMPIA.
si la usamos nosotros es SUCIA.
SIEMPRE.

queres energia gratis ??
para que ??
para poder hacer un edificio en la antartida y asi luego contaminarla toda con lso desechos humanos (no solo contaminamos con la energia) .

energia supuestamente gratis y limpia generara mas industrias, y las industrias lo que hacen es PROCESAR COSAS:
lease cuna fa
por cosas:
fauna, flora, minerales, etc. etc.

la unica energia que existira limpia es la que se use para exterminar al ser humano.
disculpen èro si no aprendemos no queda otra.

acaso la energia hidroelectrica es NO GRATIS ??????
Dios te cobra por el agua de lluvia o la de los deshielos ?????
haces la represa y luego es solo mantenerla , pero de algun modo te acustan igual ya qu ete la cobran siempre.
no contamina la represa ??
desde el momento que antes corria un curso de agua y lo bloquearon YA ESTAS ALTERANDO EL ECO , ESO ES CONTAMINAR.
luego a los alrededores se poblo de bichos humanos, y montaron fabricas, tiran basura, cagan y mean , consumen, consumen y consumen recursos.

nosotros somos sucios para la naturaleza, no la energia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

*Violar la ley de la conservación de la energía???*

Mira que si eso es cierto, Habrá una revuelta mundial, según por lo que veo, no han anunciado nada enla TV, por que mira que si es tannnnto así de bueno, merece ser visto en la TV a nivel mundial.
Sin dejar de lado que, habrá que hacer muuchos ajustes a los conceptos físicos vistos hasta ahora. Pobre Albert Einstein, me hubiese gustado que personalmente le diera el visto bueno a semejante tecnología.

... Sigo esperando el comercial en la TV.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 25, 2009)

*En principio es un chantaje.* Si es cierto significa que las bases de la Termodinámica se derrumbaron.

Y si sale en la televisión tampoco te lo creas. Estoy seguro de que esta empresa solo quiere publicidad gratis, la cual recomiendo no conceder.

Y si no, rememoren lo de "la partícula de Dios", un chantaje total que fue anunciado en casi todos los medios de prensa genérica.


----------



## asherar (Dic 25, 2009)

Coincido en la sospecha. 
Hasta ahora se ve mucho marketting y poca evidencia científica. 

Por qué sacar de línea para las fiestas los videos demostrativos ? Secreto industrial ? Ya lo deberían tener patentado hace rato. 

Aparte, que el rendimiento energético dé mayor que 1 no significa que la Termodinámica esté equivocada, sino que en la cuenta del balance energético dejan afuera algunos términos de energía entrante al sistema. 
Por ejemplo, en la fusión, la energía liberada es enorme, pero hasta ahora requiere mucha más para producir el proceso. Cuando se consiga con menos gasto el rendimiento será > 1.
Pero la ganancia de energía no se produce de la nada: en la fusión viene de la interacción de los núcleos. 
En la fisión, en cambio, estaba almacenada como energía potencial entre los componentes del núcleo, y se libera al romperlo. 

Para el marketting están usando la técnica de Uri Geller: involucrar en una afirmación increible a gran cantidad de gente, en este caso poca gente, pero calificada (todos ingenieros, ningún científico). 
Inicialmente pocos, lo cual resulta fácil para "convencer". 
Así es más probable para un ciudadano sin formación técnica pensar que tantos ingenieros no pueden estén equivocados. (como las moscas !!!)  
Y como nadie quiere quedar como tonto, se sube al carro y es uno más que repite la mentira, quiero decir, la afirmación. 

Todo puede ser pero ... 
Irlanda ha tenido un despegue científico y económico muy notable en los últimos 10 años. Seguir creciendo a un ritmo sostenido es una presión muy grande para cualquier sistema científico o económico de cualquier país. 
Eso, en la ciencia, da lugar a que cada tanto aparezca un colega descubriendo algo que conmueve las bases del conocimiento tal como está: que Einstein estaba equivocado, o que la energía no se conserva, etc. 

Veremos con qué salen ahora.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2009)

Jartos dijo:


> Hoy, día 23/12/09 me ha llegado un mensaje que anunciaba que se habia conseguido crear un aparato que generaba mas energía que la que consumía.


Nada nuevo bajo el sol... 
http://www.librosmaravillosos.com/perpetuum/capitulo01.html



> La tecnología Orbo, que ha estado en fase de desarrollo durante los últimos seis años, genera una energía libre, limpia y constante en el momento de su uso. Se puede utilizar para propulsar cualquier elemento, desde un teléfono o un frigorífico hasta un vehículo.


Seis años de desarrollo y siempre con la misma estructura de acrilico?

Si se puede usar para propulsar cualquier cosa... Por que en los videos hacen que gire sin carga ?



> Resulta controvertida porque es una tecnología cuyo rendimiento supera la unidad,
> esto es, produce más energía de la que consume sin degradación de las partes que la forman, lo cual contradice la ley de la conservación de la energía, que establece que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye. Por lo tanto, las consecuencias de cara a la producción energética para el conjunto de la sociedad pueden ser enormes.


Las consecuencias serian mucho mayores para la Fisica. Varios nobeles para empezar...



> Las demostraciones públicas, que incluyen la realización de pruebas en vivo, se están llevando a cabo en el Waterways Visitor Centre de Dublín y terminan el día 31 de enero de 2010 (se interrumpirán las pruebas entre el 24 de diciembre y el 4 de enero, ambos inclusive). Las demostraciones se retransmitirán en tiempo real a través de www.steorn.com/orbo.


Los videos muestran siempre la misma base multiuso. Hasta los toroides son multiuso porque en un video los ponen horizontales arriba y en otro verticales en los alojamientos de mas abajo. 
Acaso les da lo mismo porque total la fem inducida en la bobina toroidal es *cero*? 
(con nucleo en  herradura cambiaria la cosa)
Wow! Tambien usan bobinas anulares con nucleo abierto :enfadado:!  Maravilloso! Orientan bobinas como se les da la gana y el aparato siempre anda! 

Bueno...hay que comprender que en publicidad la estetica esta por encima de las leyes del electromagnetismo.



> “Se trata de un momento fundamental para la compañía,” indica Sean McCarthy, director general de Steorn, “y potencialmente también puede serlo para todos nosotros como especie. *Estamos ante una oportunidad de cambiarlo todo*.


Se refiere al auto y a los muebles de la casa.



> El 1 de febrero de 2010, Steorn pondrá la tecnología Orbo a disposición de los desarrolladores que estén interesados en ella bajo licencia a través del programa de desarrollo SKDB (Steorn Knowledge Development Base). Las licencias de desarrollo comercial estarán disponibles a partir del segundo trimestre de 2010 y permitirán que los desarrolladores de productos puedan comenzar a suministrar al público productos propulsados con la tecnología Orbo.


La mayoria de los estafadores perpetuos tiene una web pedorra y te vende los planos, hay que reconocer que estos son mucho mas refinados...


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2009)

la energia es un negocio MUNDIAL, mueve millones de millones.
tambien es sabido que la generacion masiva es la mas rentable.
claro que las empresas generadoras NO SON TONTAS, tienen ingenieros de verdad.

entonces, siendo hoy casi 2010 y viendo que cada invierno hay problemas gigantes de energia (no se que pais le cierra el paso de gas de rusia a el resto de europa).
En argentina se traen barcos con gas y petroleo, se hacen generadore termicos :enfadado:.....empresas privadas que montan fabricas los compran.
en paises fabrican centrales nucleares para venderle a otros paises.

pregunto yo:
no es de tiro muy cortito iniciar el negocio apuntando a cafeteras, lustradoras y pelotudeces asi autonomas ???

si uno realmente diseño algo que es un bum !!! busca asesores y lo vende donde tiene que venderlo.

claro, como dije las grandes empresas no son tontas, pero por lo que leo esto apunta a pequeños desarrolladores.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 25, 2009)

Jajajajaj me resulta muy gracioso cuando crean un tema al cual quizas solo con poner "energia libre" o "soy re loco mira como violo las leyes de la termodinamica" a los 2 dias ya hay 3 hojas de mensajes donde todos dicen siempre lo mismo.. (negando que eso funcione)

Deberian agregar en las normas del foro: "El movimiento perpetuo NO existe asi que no escribas sobre eso!" 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> .....Deberian agregar en las normas del foro: "El movimiento perpetuo NO existe asi que no escribas sobre eso!".......


Intenta poner un post con un título como: *"Motor de movimiento continuo con plumas de avestruz...."* y mira donde va a parar.

Aclaro que _"El Motor de movimiento continuo con plumas de avestruz NO existe"_


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 25, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Jajajajaj me resulta muy gracioso cuando crean un tema al cual quizas solo con poner "energia libre" o "soy re loco mira como violo las leyes de la termodinamica" a los 2 dias ya hay 3 hojas de mensajes donde todos dicen siempre lo mismo.. (negando que eso funcione)...


Ninguna persona tiene interes en perder su tiempo explicando que *las vacas no vuelan.  *
Pero lamentablemente vivimos rodeados de personas que encuentran lo sobrenatural mas natural que lo natural y periodicamente saldra alguna presentando "pruebas" de vacas voladoras. 
Y nuevamente habra que perder el tiempo explicando que las vacas no pueden volar...


----------



## Jartos (Dic 25, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Jajajajaj me resulta muy gracioso cuando crean un tema al cual quizas solo con poner "energia libre" o "soy re loco mira como violo las leyes de la termodinamica" a los 2 dias ya hay 3 hojas de mensajes donde todos dicen siempre lo mismo.. (negando que eso funcione)
> 
> Deberian agregar en las normas del foro: "El movimiento perpetuo NO existe asi que no escribas sobre eso!"
> 
> Saludos!


 
Simplemente me parecia curioso, realmente no se que pensar. Encontre una pagina del 2001 donde supuestamente se expone lo mismo con su explicacion. http://www.energiailimitada.com/ (despues de leer esto, la supuesta "tecnologia Orbe, me parece un plagio" (de momento estoy estudiando electronica, *no digo que me lo crea, *simplemente que no se que pensar. Por eso pregunto . No estoy negado del todo tampoko, ya que, por ejemplo, al aparecer la fisica cuantica, algunas cosas de la fisica tradicional no coincidian. Puede ser un gran progreso o simplemente un engaño.

Un saludo



Don Barredora dijo:


> Jajajajaj me resulta muy gracioso cuando crean un tema al cual quizas solo con poner "energia libre" o "soy re loco mira como violo las leyes de la termodinamica" a los 2 dias ya hay 3 hojas de mensajes donde todos dicen siempre lo mismo.. (negando que eso funcione)
> 
> Deberian agregar en las normas del foro: "El movimiento perpetuo NO existe asi que no escribas sobre eso!"
> 
> Saludos!


 
Mmm vamos a aclarar conceptos. El texto no es mio. Es un mensaje que que me llego como noticia del dia. Solo por la importancia que se le estaba dando me ha parecido bien compartirlo... Solamente lo cuestiono, no digo q sea verdad ni mentira.

Tambien es verdad que en las demostraciones parece funcionar, por eso lo pongo en duda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5nae_I_Mus&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 25, 2009)

No me referia a este tema en particular.. Fijate dentro del foro que hay una gran  cantidad de maquinas "magicas" que "crean" energia... 

Y fue solo un comentario... no me molesta que le expliquen a cada uno que se le ocurre este tipo de idea.. Por ahi a lo que voy es que si alguno crea un tema sobre algo ya tratado va derechito a moderacion y se le dice que pregunte en el tema ya tratado.. 



Otra cosa... Fogo, van a hacer la seccion de energias alternativas que se planteo en la seccion de sugerencias ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2009)

Don Barredora dijo:


> Otra cosa... Fogo, van a hacer la seccion de energias
> alternativas que se planteo en la seccion de sugerencias ???


A mi NO me parece tener un sub-foro al respecto, igualmente eso lo maneja Andrés.

El problema de hacer un sub-foro de energías alternativas da la posibilidad de incluir temas muy alejados del tema principal del Foro.
Pero si un tema al respecto aparece es bienvenido, siempre que tenga algo que ver con el tema principal del Foro.


Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2009)

hay .....conceptos y conceptos.

una vez lei en un foro acerca de uno que ponia que habia inventado la energia gratis (era con sarcasmo) y que hoo sorpresa:
vio que no era novedad.

les explico el tema como es, para que vean que es erroneo por lo menos comercialmente el planteo, o dicho de otro modo que hay puntos que EN GENERAL LA GENTE NO MIRA:


vamso al ttema, supongamso que invento una maquina que usa como energia simplemente 1 litro de vino barato, con ese litro de vino puede funcionar el motor de 1000 HP por un año.
y de residuo o contaminante en el lado de el caño de escape no sale nada.
asi, solo imaginemso esa maquina maravillosa.
y panteemosnos lo siguiente:

1 --- tengo la maquina, que es una maquina fisica con partes y piezas.
2 --- la cual debe mover un alternador ese de mil HP 
3 --- genero electricidad y la controlo , la cual debe ir a las lineas de distribucion.

bueno, si miran ese esquema lo unico que ahorramos es la represa, no digo que sea poca cosa, por que construir una represa es pedazo de obra de ingenieria.
en vez de la represa la cual al abrir las compuertas deja salir el agua la cual mueve las turbinas lo que uso es la maquina que funciona a vino, seguro no sera una caja de manzanas, debe ser una maquinita con su complejidad.

todo lo demas es igual a lo que hay , por que el ser humano transforma la energia mecanica en electrica y la distribuye en las ciudades.

ahora, si miramos LO QUE HAY en por ejemplo una represa:
cual es la fuente de energia ??
el agua acumulada la cual nadie te la cobra.
la construccion de la represa , como la de todo el resto, como la de la maquina de vino (llamemosla la maquina de el borracho) la suele pagar el gobierno donde se hace la obra, o sea que la paga la gente , vos, yo , el pueblo si nos hacemso los politicos pueblerinos.

una vez realizada la obra, sea represa o maquina de borracho , que sera una gran obra de ingenieria que queda ??

solo el mantenimiento , nada mas
si ya la pagamos ya esta .
el costo de mantenimiento dividido por los usuarios deberia ser poco .
pero no , la energia es carisima, la represa esta en manos de ..........
en la factura te cobran impuestos , transporte, generacion y no se que mas como si cada mes estuviesen haciendo una represa nueva 
y es aqui donde yo me pregunto:
creen que por inventar la maquina de el borracho la gente comun pagara menos por la energia ????

la energia gratis ya existe.
una vez que haces la maquina , cosa inevitable, a menos que no hablemos de energia gratsi , o de maquina que da mas energia de la que pide (como puso alejandro posible con ciertas pautas) HABLEMOS DE  una cajita de el tamaño de un maletin que entregue energia suficiente para un edificio , no contamine y cueste mil dolares........eso si es fantasia. *NOTA*

las autopistas gratis ya existen:
por que una vez que las hiciste con el dinero de la gente solo hay que mantenerlas y el costo dividido por toda la gente es minimo  *NOTA.*

la medicina gratis ya existe:
por que si toda la gente le paga un buen sueldo a lso medicos y el gobierno solo gestiona honestamente la cosa cuesta para c/u poquisimo.
y las maquinas y equipos una vez pagados solo hay que mantenerlos.
*NOTA*


*NOTA:* el problema es que nos acostumbramos en algunos paises (muchos) a que una vez pagada y terminada una obra esta pasa a ser privatizada o a tener dueños fantasmas o a tener un costo de mantenimiento colosalmente alto , o a que haya unos pocos fantasmas en el castillo y millones en el barro.
nos acostumbramso a la corrupcion en vez de la ORGANIZACION.
el otro dia vi un video ACA , en este foro , de una mujer que contaba acerca de el consumismo, de como se mueve la raza humana, era....muy claro.
si alguno lo recuerda que ponga el enlace por favor.
no solo nos movemso REMAL entre nosotros, sino que ademas nos dirigen REMAL, o peor, en forma interesada.

asi , nada es posible, si inventas la maquina perpetua, que no contamina, que encima escupe folres, te cura el sida si te acercas y ademas te dice el horoscopo, te aseguro 2 cosas:
1 - te matan
2-- algunos pderosos la aprovecharan, y se aseguraran de cobrarte cada cosa que hace esa maquina (hasta el oroscopo) , inventaran que tienen unalto costo de mantenimiento, que fue privatizada para lograr un margen de productividad inherente al medio en que se (ya me perdi) y veran como lo de curar el sida te onventaran unas pastillas de alto costo , las cuales solo podras tomar cuando te acercas a la maquina.
y no me extrañaria que limiten y controlen la fabricacion de dicha maquina (solo ellos puedan hacerla) , por que diran que si otro la hace puede generar un desequilibrio mundial (equilibrio en el cual ellos estan arriba y nosotros abajo) sin decir que pueden decir que puede generar un agujero negro si no se la controla, *por eso y para bien de todos nosotros :*
*solo ellos la podran hacer.*


----------



## asherar (Dic 26, 2009)

La Nochebuena ya pasó, fernando, ... largá la sidra !!! 

...

Es cierto, este tema de la energía mágica ya cansa ...

..

fernandob, amigo: esta es la historia de las cosas: Parte 1 - Parte 2 - Parte 3
 
Saludos


----------



## DANDY (Dic 26, 2009)

creanme yo ya hice algo similar, no se si fui muy ingenuo fue una idea que me surgio a los 14 años, estaba intentando crear un motor magnético a partir de puro imanes, hoy a mis 22 años no pense que seguiría con la ingenuidad...actualmente lo hice funcionar un poco .. pero si le pones carga ... todo se va a la m*****, ya investigue bastante... lo hice de várias maneras por eso mejor olvidense, quizá esa empresa solo quiere publicidad


----------

